# kudos to US Park Service for Mt Vernon trail



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

After Thursday's storm, the Mount Vernon trail was quite a horror show when I rode in Fri at 6am - trees down across the paths, debris everywhere! When I rode home from DC at 1pm, the crews had cleared almost the entire trail, including blowing off the small stuff with a leaf blower - a pristine path!

That, my friends, is OUTSTANDING service, and I stopped to thank them when I encountered a crew on my way home.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

wgo: I ride at 6 AM about twice a week, I am the Cervelo RS; which bike are you?

Glad the debris was moved, I didn't ride on Friday.


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm either on a Moots or a Parlee say hello next time!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

This thread is useless without pix!


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Great pics, I'll be on the trail tomorrow morning


----------

